# Sunday Special-Food Blanks



## luckytrim (Dec 22, 2019)

Sunday Special-Food Blanks 

 1. Popcorn pops because of the ________ content inside the shell. 
 2. Celery has ________ calories. 
 3. The strongest any liquor can be is ___ proof. 
 4.The original filling flavor in Twinkies was ______ . 
 5. Two-thirds of the world's coffee comes from _______ . 
 6. Milk is actually considered to be a ____ and not a ________ . 
 7. According to bar sales across the U.S., the top 3 cocktails are_____,  
 ______, and _______, in that order. 
 8. It takes _____ pounds of grain feed to produce one pound of beef. 
 9. _______ is credited with inventing ice cream. 
 10. corn, potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers, sweet potatoes, tapioca, 
 chocolate, pumpkins, squash, coconuts, pineapples, and strawberries are all  
 native to the _______ . 
 11. An apple tree is at its prime when its about ____ years old. 
 12. Argentineans eat more ____ than any other nation in the world -an  
 average of 10 ounces per person per day. 
 13. The average person ingests about _____ pounds of food and drink each  
 year. 
 14. Cabbage is __% water. 
 15. The _________ is the only agricultural product that bears its seeds on  
 the outside. 
 16. ______ is the oldest of all man-made foods. 
 17. The white part of an egg is called the _____ . 
 18. Black-eyed peas are not peas; they're _____ . 
 19. The two top-selling spices world-wide are ______ and _______ . 
 20. The most widely eaten fish in the world is the _______ . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 1. moisture / water 
 2. negative-(It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the  
 celery has in it to begin with) 
 3. 190 -that's 97 percent alcohol ! 
 4.banana 
 5. Brazil 
 6. food -beverage 
 7. dry martini, manhattan, and whiskey sour 
 8. eight 
 9. Dolley Madison 
 10. the America's 
 11. 50 
 12. beef 
 13. 2,000 
 14. 91 
 15. strawberry 
 16. cheese 
 17. glair, glaire, and albumen are all acceptable 
 18. beans 
 19. pepper and mustard 
 20. herring


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm not sure #9 is correct. From  http://www.foodtimeline.org/foodicecream.html :

"Ice cream is reputed to have been made in China as long ago as 3000 BC, but it did not arrive in Europe (via Italy) until the thirteenth century, and Britain had to wait until the late seventeenth century to enjoy it (hitherto, iced desserts had been only of the sorbet variety)... by the time Hannah Glasse and Elizabeth Raffald were giving recipes for it in the mid-eighteenth century, it was evidently well established. At first, ice cream was simply as its name suggests: cream, perhaps sweetened, set in a pot nestling in ice to cool it down. But before long recipes became more sophisticated, and the technique of periodic stirring to prevent the formation of ice crystals was introduced, and ice cream was set on a career of unbroken popularity. As early as 1821 we find mention of "ice-cream gardens' in New York....Since introducing ice cream to Europe in the Middle Ages, Italy has never relinquished its lead in theis field, and over the centuries the manufacture of ice cream has in many countries been the province of Italian emigres."
---An A to Z of Food and Drink, John Ayto [Oxford Univeristy Press:Oxford] 2002 (p. 167)

"The first ice creams, in the sense of an iced and flavoured confection made from full milk or cream, are thought to have been made in Italy and then in France in the 17th century, and to have been diffused from the French court to other European countries...The first recorded English use of the term ice cream (also given as iced cream) was by Ashmore (1672), recording among dishes served at the Feast of St. George at Windsor in May 1671 One Plate of Ice Cream'. The first published English recipe was by Mrs. Mary Eales (1718)...Mrs. Eales was a pioneer with few followers; ice cream recipes remained something of a rarity in English-language cookery books...As for America, Stallings observes that ice cream is recorded to have been served as early as 1744 (by the lady of Governor Blandon of Maryland, nee Barbara Jannsen, daughter of Lord Baltimore), but it does not appear to have been generally adopted until much later in the century. Although its adoption then owed much to French contacts in the period following the American Revolution, Americans shared 18th century England's tastes and the English preference for ice creams over water ices, and proceeded enthusiastically to make ice cream a national dish."
---Oxford Companion to Food, Alan Davidson [Oxford University Press:Oxford] 1999 (p. 392-3)


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 22, 2019)

YUP !   Don't know how that one crept in there.... 

THX, GG !


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2019)

YW! [emoji16] 





luckytrim said:


> YUP !   Don't know how that one crept in there....
> 
> THX, GG !


----------



## cookieee (Dec 22, 2019)

He did say she is "credited" for inventing ice cream, not that she actually did. lol

Here is what I found-

A Montpelier docent once remarked to this author that visitor misconceptions about Mrs. Madison center mostly on cupcakes and ice cream. The cupcake myth began in 1937 with the founding of the Dolly Madison Bakery, a national brand that aspired to create snacks, including cupcakes, “fit for a socialite like Madison yet affordable for everyone.”
 The ice cream myth, usually in the form of Mrs. Madison having been the first to serve ice cream in the White House, is partially true. Dolley Madison did serve ice cream in the White House, quite frequently, but her doing so was not the cultural landmark that firsts usually indicate. Thomas Jefferson also served ice cream at his presidential dinners, and for all we know, so did Abigail Adams during her short residency at the executive mansion in the winter of 1800–1801.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2019)

cookieee said:


> He did say she is "credited" for inventing ice cream, not that she actually did. lol


Credited by whom? We shouldn't perpetuate myths, though, right?


----------

